# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch CAMBODIA Angkor – Phnompenh (Giá 3.570.000 VND)

## rooney205

*HAPPY TOURIST COMPANY., LTD* 
Địa chỉ:  26 Cù Lao, P. 2, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP HCM
Website: www.dulichhanhphuc.com 
Email: mrnghiep205@gmail.com
Điện thoại: 0933984205
*Cập nhật 1/8/2012*


*TẶNG
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN
CẦU RỒNG
VIẾNG CHÙA THÁP
QUẢNG TRƯỜNG SÔNG 4 MẶT TRƯỚC THÀNH VUA*


   (4 ngày – 3 đêm, đi về bằng xe, khởi hành: thứ 5 hàng tuần)


*Lịch trình*
*Ngày 1:     TP.HCM -  KOMPONG CHAM  -  SEAM REAP    493km    (S-T-C)*
*5h00    * : Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Cambodia. Dùng điểm tâm tại Trảng Bàng (đặc sản bánh canh giò heo). Đến cửa khẩu Bavet ( Mộc Bài ) làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh, Tiếp tục hành trình đến Siem Reap. Sau khi vượt qua Sông Mekong trên cầu Nhật Bản.
*13h30     :* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại Thi Xa Pray veng. Trên đường đến Angkor đoàn sẽ dừng chân lại để ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Thị Trấn Kompong Cham bình yên soi mình bên dòng sông Mekong và chiêm bái các ngôi chùa Cổ Kính xung quanh. Tiếp tục hành trình đến Angkor, Qua tỉnh Kompong Thom nằm bên Biển Hồ, Đoàn dừng lại trên CẦU RỒNG, một cây cầu đá được xây dựng với phương pháp thủ công từ trên 1000 năm trước và vẫn còn đang sử dụng đến ngày nay.
18h00     : Đến Siem Reap, An tối, Nhận phòng Hotel, Nghỉ ngơi.
*Ngày 2:     SIEMREAP - ANGKOR    (S-T-C)*
*6h00         :* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.6h30 : Đoàn khởi hành ̉ tham quan Siem Reap, Quần thể Angkor. Vào cửa nam Angkor Thom, nguyên là Hoàng cung của Vương triều Angkor từ Thế Kỷ thứ 10 với Tượng Bayon 4 mặt khổng lồ, thể hiện “hỷ, nộ, ái, ố “, trên từng nét mặt, với những tranh điêu khắc dài hàng trăm mét diễn tả lịch sử và xã hội Khmer thời xa xưa, Quảng trường đấu voi, cung điện của đức Vua từ thế kỉ 12. *12h00 :* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*14h00    :* Tham quan đền Ta prohm - nơi có những cây Tùng với những bộ rễ độc đáo bám vào tường Đền sống hàng trăm năm, từng được Hollywood chọn làm bối cảnh cho Phim Tomb Raider  “ BÍ MẬT NGÔI MỘ CỔ ”. Đền Angkor Wat, được  xây dựng cách đây 1000 năm, UNESCO công nhận là Kỳ quan thứ 7 trên thế giới. Cuối cùng, cùng leo lên Đồi Barkheng ( cao 68m ) nơi tương truyền còn lưu dấu chân Thần xây dựng Angkor để ghi khắc giây phút hoàng hôn cực đep. An tối Buffet tại Restaurant, thưởng thức Vũ điệu Apsara.  Tối tự do khám phá khung cảnh huyền bí của Thành phố Đến đài cổ kính. 
*Ngày 3:     SIEMREAP  - PHNOMPENH      314km    (S-T- C)*
*6h00     :* Ăn sáng, đòan khởi hành trở về PhnomPenh bằng xe. 12h30 : Đến Phnompenh. An trưa, nhận phòng Hotel. Nghỉ ngơi.15h00     : Tham quan và mua sắm tại cửa hang trưng bày vàng bạc đá quý. Tham quan Hoàng cung - nơi ở và làm việc của Nhà Vua, viếng Chùa vàng Chùa Bạc ( còn gọi là Chùa Vàng, với nền Chùa được lót bởi 5329 viên gạch bằng bạc, mỗi viên nặng 1,1kg. Nơi thờ Tượng Phật bằng vàng ròng nặng 90kg có đính 2086 viên kim cương, một tượng Phật khác bằng Ngọc bích cao gần 1m. Rời Hoàng Cung đoàn  Viếng Chùa Tháp (Wat Phnom) ngôi chùa cổ kính , được xem là linh thiêng nhất thủ đô PhnomPenh, Tượng đài Độc lập, chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại Quảng trường Sông 4 mặt trước Thành Vua. Sau đó tham quan và thử vận may tại song bài Casino Nagar Resort  (lớn nhất Thủ đô Phnom Penh).
*19h00 :*   Ăn tối về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do khám Phompenh về đêm…
*Ngày 4 :      PHNOM PENH  - TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH      238km    ( S - T )*
*6h00     :* Ăn sáng.Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn mua sắm quà đặc sản tại  chợ Ossey hoặc Thmey trên xứ Chùa Tháp. Ăn trưa tại Phnom Penh . 12h00 :Khởi hành về biên giới (cửa khẩu Mộc Bài) làm thủ tục nhập cảnh, sau đó . chuyển xe đưa quý khách về Việt Nam. kết thúc chuyến tham quan xứ chùa tháp.


*Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ*


    *GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 3.570.000 VND*
    GIÁ TUOR TRẺ EM:
•    Dưới 02 tuổi miễn phí, ăn ngủ cha mẹ tự lo. (hộ chiếu riêng thu 10% gia tour)
•    Từ 03 – 5 tuổi đóng 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung với bố mẹ
•    Từ 6 – 11 tuổi đóng 75% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.
•    Từ 12 tuổi trở  lên đóng vé như người lớn. 


    *GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM :*  
Lệ phí     
Lệ phí cửa khẩu
Khách sạn    Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3, 4 sao quốc tế 02 khách / phòng
        Siem Riep 3 sao
    Phnom Penh: 4 sao
     Xe     Xe suốt tuyến từ SGN REP PNH SGN.
Ăn uống    Theo chương trình(đã bao gồm 01 buổi ăn buffet và xem biểu diễn Apsara)
Hướng dẫn     Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương
Tham quan      Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình
Bảo Hiểm    Bảo Hiểm Du Lich 1 vụ 20.000.000VND


    *GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
    Visa tái nhập đối với Việt kiều và khách Quốc tế 45 USD / khách. 
    Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống.
    Tiền “TIP” của HDV và Tài Xế địa phương : 03usd/ngày.
    Phòng Single phụ thu thêm 45usd
    Visa cho khach Việt Kiều và nước ngoài: 25USD
    Vé máy bay đi và về:      usd


    *ĐỀ NGHỊ QUÝ KHÁCH MANG THEO GIẤY TỜ TUỲ THÂN*


Mọi chi tiết thắc mắc các bạn có thể gửi về mrnghiep205@gmail.com hoặc SĐT: 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

cùng đi du lịch với HappyTourist, liên hệ 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

up.................

----------

